# Suggest a good and cheap Wireless mice.



## aroraanant (Jun 9, 2012)

Guys Please suggest me a good wireless mice for my macbook pro and one for another laptop, So I want to 2 in nos..
A bluetooth mice will also work.
Actually I don't have much knowledge about these so can't say anything, so that is reason I can't say how much it should cost.May be around 500-700 bucks(or does it costs more? if yes then max. budget in 1k).
It should not be too small in size, it should have a good grip, and not too heavy also.
Rest I don't know.
Want the best suggestions from you guys.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 9, 2012)

i can suggest you one mouse which is quite comfortable.. 
and also costs only rs750(min) few sites show high price also...

Logitech Computer Accessories: Buy Logitech M 235 Cordless Mouse at Lowest Price Rs. 899 in India | FutureBazaar.com
Mouse, Logitech M235 Optical Mouse - Black
Logitech M235 Wireless Mouse | Mouse | Flipkart.com


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 10, 2012)

Thans for the suggestion pukit.

More suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 10, 2012)

If you want something cheaper, then get this: Logitech M185 Wireless Mouse 
I too have ordered one. And its the cheapest price for M185.

Check user reviews here: Reviews: Logitech M185 Wireless Review: Mice | Flipkart.com


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 10, 2012)

yeah this is good.. bt unfortunately this model doesnt worked for long in my case.. max 1 yr.. 

so check more review and make a decision considering wht budget suits u


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 10, 2012)

I didn't find any reviews for this mouse. Can you link some. 
Moreover it has 3yrs warranty too, so that wont be a problem.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 10, 2012)

few reviews are here
Logitech M235 Wireless Optical Mouse. Reviews, Logitech M235 Wireless Optical Mouse. Ratings at Argos
Logitech Europe - Wireless Mouse M235 customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings
Logitech M235 Wireless Mouse - Black/Grey: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
Logitech M235 Wireless Mouse | Mouse | Flipkart.com


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 11, 2012)

I am asking for reviews of M185 not M235.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 11, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> If you want something cheaper, then get this: Logitech M185 Wireless Mouse
> I too have ordered one. And its the cheapest price for M185.
> 
> Check user reviews here: Reviews: Logitech M185 Wireless Review: Mice | Flipkart.com



Well thanks for the suggestion man.
How is the grip of this mouse?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 11, 2012)

I haven't received it yet buddy

But as per user reviews i can say, its a perfect laptop mouse.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 11, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> I am asking for reviews of M185 not M235.



search on google
there are plenty of pages
Wireless Mouse M185

Logitech Wireless Mouse M185 w/ USB Nano Wireless Receiver, Black Customer Ratings & Reviews - Top & Best Rated Products - Walmart
Logitech M185 review - Mice
Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Logitech Wireless Mouse M185 - Swift Gray (910-002225)


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 11, 2012)

Any suggestion on Wireless mouse keyboard combo.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 11, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> If you want something cheaper, then get this: Logitech M185 Wireless Mouse
> I too have ordered one. And its the cheapest price for M185.
> 
> Check user reviews here: Reviews: Logitech M185 Wireless Review: Mice | Flipkart.com



+1 I have purchased 2 Nos of the same mouse in a week.



saswat23 said:


> I am asking for reviews of M185 not M235.



Reviews  my personal one.
Its light and great to hold.
Connectivity is great and as you said yes it comes with 3 Years Warranty and with 1 year battery backup  .....honestly i don't think the battery will last for 6Months but totally depends on actual 



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> search on google
> there are plenty of pages
> Wireless Mouse M185
> 
> ...



it will be helpful for many members +1 

------------
@*aroraanant* grab it ...... it was previously available at Rs. 714/- but now price has been raised to Rs. 820/- and as a color advice choose the blue one...it looks great


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 12, 2012)

^^^^
He thanks for the info.
Can you tell me how is the grip of M185?
And here it is available for 500 bucks.Should I buy it from here.
BTW I have never heard of this website, how is it?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah, that's a trusted website. I have ordered many products from it, even i have ordered one M185 for me which would be delivered in 2-3 days from now. If you are still not confident then select the COD option.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 12, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^
> He thanks for the info.
> Can you tell me how is the grip of M185?
> And here it is available for 500 bucks.Should I buy it from here.
> BTW I have never heard of this website, how is it?



yeah same for me too.....but i definitely could have saved around 600 Buks if i had ordered from their...



saswat23 said:


> Yeah, that's a trusted website. I have ordered many products from it, even i have ordered one M185 for me which would be delivered in 2-3 days from now. If you are still not confident then select the COD option.




yeah the best policy is COD.....


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 17, 2012)

noob question: what does battery backup mean in terms of wireless mice? can they be recharged? 

never used a wireless mouse before 

EDIT: found out about the AA battery  turns out the question was noob-ier than i thought!


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 17, 2012)

^^^
Yes they are replaceable, AA batteries are used in them.

BTW I am planning to order M185 in a day or two. Thanks for the suggestion guys.
Or there is any other mice that I should consider?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 17, 2012)

May be, but definitely not at this price range. Get this one eyes closed.


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 17, 2012)

i have ordered Logitech M185 from shopclues.com for Rs.509 (including Rs.30 shipping). payment mode COD.


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 21, 2012)

it's been 4 days since i ordered the product and the status is still "processing" and "no shipments found".


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, the merchant is delaying. 
Mine was shipped after 5 days and shipping took another 5 days.


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 22, 2012)

okay, thanks for the info. 
guess there's a reason why Flipkart is so successful and these other companies are almost in oblivion. such a good offer, but they've made the buying experience less exciting due to this delay.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 22, 2012)

Now the bad news is that price has been increased to Rs.635.
Logitech M185 Wireless Mouse

Plus you need to pay Rs.30 extra for shipping.


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 22, 2012)

yes that was expected because the discount was under a special 48 hour long scheme. my order is still "processing", been 5 days.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh man I couldn't order that, was planning to do that today but now the price has increased.....


----------



## suyash24seven (Jul 2, 2012)

received the mouse just now. had ordered on 17th June, 15 days back 

it's grey in colour while i had ordered blue. my staff paid the courier guy without asking me, thinking it's a package of books from flipkart as usual, else i'd have returned it.

the product is good, though.


----------

